
Typesetting automation – Lean document production workflow with Pandoc and LaTeX - mrzool
http://mrzool.cc/writing/typesetting-automation/
======
mrzool
Where I elaborate a bit on this project, that reached HN's frontpage
yesterday:

[http://mrzool.cc/tex-boilerplates/](http://mrzool.cc/tex-boilerplates/)

Comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10663298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10663298)

------
punee
I don't want to sound too critical, but have any professional typographers
reviewed this?

I'm mostly asking because at first glance, some of the models look quite
terrible to me (questionable font pairing, excessive column width, no visible
grid, etc.).

